# Ivan's scapes



## Ivan Lugovic (26 Nov 2014)

Hello guys,

My name is Ivan Lugović and I am from Zagreb, Croatia an have been regular visitor on this site for a while learning and admiring some of extra quality works published here.
I've figured that it is about time to present some of mine past works and maybe post some threads with current ones... 

It all started two years ago with my first 27L iwagumi scape:

Iwagumi final by Ivan Lugovic, on Flickr

Then got a bit more "infected" and done few in 2014:

  Untitled by Ivan Lugovic, on Flickr

Silva Pluvalis by Ivan Lugovic, on Flickr

3 by Ivan Lugovic, on Flickr

   Betta1a by Ivan Lugovic, on Flickr

In 2014 got a bit serious, bought optiwhite 90p and ended up with this :

Fire Is Coming - Final by Ivan Lugovic, on Flickr

At the moment, I'm working on Duch stile aquascape, but still far from finished (both learning as well as growing it  )

HortiDuch scape 3 months old by Ivan Lugovic, on Flickr

Cheers!


----------



## Sk3lly (26 Nov 2014)

All great work but the 2014 90p is my favourite. Very pretty layout


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Nov 2014)

Nice scaping skills, got to agree with Sk3lly about the 2014 scape "fire is coming".


----------



## Jose (27 Nov 2014)

Nice! Croats are good at this. You seem to like cuba quite a lot ha. Do post some threads please.


----------



## Dantrasy (27 Nov 2014)

Wow, impressive work! Fire is coming is particularly special.


----------



## Ivan Lugovic (1 Dec 2014)

Thx for kind words guys!
Will post thread with my duch-style aquascape soon...


----------



## jorge_pt (4 Dec 2014)

very good job!


----------



## Paulo Soares (4 Dec 2014)

Hello Ivan, 

Many many congratualtions on your tanks. Very beautfiful. I´m impressed.. love them all. 

Can you help me identify some plants? 

 Plant A and B:


----------



## Ivan Lugovic (4 Dec 2014)

Thank you.
Paulo, first plant is Althernathera Reineckii Sp. "Mini" while second one is Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba".


----------



## Ben C (4 Dec 2014)

Fantastic.  I like #3 most but all are beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ivan Lugovic (9 Jan 2015)

Final photo of HortiDuch aquascape :

HortiDuch Final by Ivan Lugovic, on Flickr


----------



## Paulo Soares (9 Jan 2015)

Ivan you know i´m following your work and i´m speechless.. you honor this hobby my friend. 
That´s the best compliment i can give you right now. 

Mind giving a little help on some questions?

Temperature of your water?

What´s your fertilization method and doses?

What lights do you have and time on? Are the lights closest to the top of the aquarium or in a higher level?

Co2? How do you manage your Co2 with the lights?

And finnaly i think i recognise but not certain. 
Can you point the plant names?







Many many many thanks, 
*Tanks like yours make me go on ans is always an inspiration!*


----------



## Dantrasy (10 Jan 2015)

Outstanding! It's like a pillow of plants.


----------



## Ivan Lugovic (10 Jan 2015)

Thank you Paulo!



Paulo Soares said:


> Temperature of your water?
> What´s your fertilization method and doses?
> What lights do you have and time on? Are the lights closest to the top of the aquarium or in a higher level?
> Co2? How do you manage your Co2 with the lights?


Temperature is 23 degrees, fertilisation is EI, 3ppm PO4, 15ppm NO3, 20 ppm K, double dose CSM-b.
Lights is DIY imitation of Maxpect razor r420r 8000k, with Cree LED chips and Arduino controled dimming. Working 11hours a day with 2.5h period of fade  in and fade out (5hrs total) with 6h of full light.
 LED cabinet by Ivan Lugovic, on Flickr

Fixture is positioned 20 cm above tank surface.

LED cabinet by Ivan Lugovic, on Flickr

I have 3kg pressurised CO2 system with magnetic solenoid working 2h prior the light and stoping 2h before light goes of.



Paulo Soares said:


> And finnaly i think i recognise but not certain.
> Can you point the plant names?




A - Limnophila aromatica
B - Hemianthus micranthemoides
C - Ammania bonsai
D - Hottonia palustris
E - Rotala rotundifolia
F - Myriophyllum tuberculatum
G - Proserpinaca palustris
H - Rotala sp. "H'Ra"





Dantrasy said:


> Outstanding! It's like a pillow of plants.



Thank you Dantrasy!
I am glad that you like it.


----------

